# First milling job on the road



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 17, 2015)

Had an interesting first job on the road. Just slightly larger then the quoted 20" diameter he stated! The butt end of the log had to be trimmed to fit my mill. Normally this wouldn't be a problem, but I left my chainsaw at home.
We used the homeowners saw which was extremely dull, but between it and a pry bar we widdled it down to the 26" I needed' 
I was also very happy he had a backhoe to roll the log on the mill as it was just to much for me and the logrite.
A good learning experience for this newby!


 


Tom

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 11


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 17, 2015)

Very cool Tom, and I like the old english D in the truck window!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 18, 2015)

Great looking stack of slabs! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 18, 2015)

Super job looks like it was a bunch of fun
Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice job and all but, come on, what kind of wood?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 18, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Nice job and all but, come on, what kind of wood?!


Details, details... :)
It was a big ole white oak which fought me the whole time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Details, details... :)
> It was a big ole white oak which fought me the whole time.


But white oak is worth it in my opinion. I have milled huge oaks, and they are tough, but I like oak. It's plentiful and everywhere, and a strong wood. I have seen some mineral stained stuff that is just beautiful when finished. And white oak is very weather resistant as it has closed cells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2015)

I could not operate that mill Tom, the height crank handle is too high!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 18, 2015)

WTG on your first. Looking forward to seeing more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I could not operate that mill Tom, the height crank handle is too high!





Kevin said:


> I could not operate that mill Tom, the height crank handle is too high!



It isn't in the most convenient spot!
Slipped out of my hand once and about beat me to death! OOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!
Banged my head into the handle numerous times while pushing the mill. I started wearing my orange chainsaw helmet for SAFETY!
Tom

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2015)

West River WoodWorks said:


> It isn't in the most convenient spot!
> Slipped out of my hand once and about beat me to death! OOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!
> Banged my head into the handle numerous times while pushing the mill. I started wearing my orange chainsaw helmet for SAFETY!
> Tom


Move it. I would, nothing wrong with re engineering something to make it better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> Move it. I would, nothing wrong with re engineering something to make it better.



That's the first thing I thought of when I noticed it too. It could be moved anywhere, even on the mill head itself so that it goes up and down with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 21, 2015)

Is that a Turner mill? And yes the handle looks high.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 21, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Is that a Turner mill? And yes the handle looks high.



Yep!


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 22, 2015)

West River WoodWorks said:


> Yep!


Almost bought one myself but at the time there was quite a wait and I would have had to pay delivery. Hudson dealer is 20 miles away and he had one in stock. I think the Turner may be a better mill but I am not unhappy with the Hudson. Still not sure about Turners car tire band wheels and no blade lube especially in wood with a lot of pitch. I use very little lube in most hardwoods but find I need plenty of water and pinesol in anything that has a lot of pitch.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 22, 2015)

sprucegum said:


> Almost bought one myself but at the time there was quite a wait and I would have had to pay delivery. Hudson dealer is 20 miles away and he had one in stock. I think the Turner may be a better mill but I am not unhappy with the Hudson. Still not sure about Turners car tire band wheels and no blade lube especially in wood with a lot of pitch. I use very little lube in most hardwoods but find I need plenty of water and pinesol in anything that has a lot of pitch.



So far the tires have worked pretty nicely and the rubber helps keep the blade clean. I haven't cut any pitchy wood with it yet, so who knows how that will go. I bought it used and it needed some work, but im really happy with it so far! Im sure my neighbors are happier as I have almost finished cutting all the logs in my drive.
Sometimes the best deal is the one right in front of you, happy milling!
Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

